# Problem keeping tool menu settings on 5D Mk3



## dave100 (Apr 18, 2017)

I want to set autorotate to only PC  setting. I know how to carry out the action but when I power down the camera on next switch on the menu setting has reverted to the default? setting of Camera and PC.

Any advice most welcome.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 19, 2017)

Did you take a few test images to check if it was still rotating the camera playback image? Certainly not a setting that should revert back when the camera is turned off.


----------



## dave100 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks for replying. Yes took some images, selected auto rotate PC only and images played back full size in vertical (portrait) mode. Turn the camera off and on again and playback is smaller vertical mode. Check setting in menu and back to auto rotate camera and pc. The same thing happens with VFgrid display, select enable and grid appears. Turn camera off and on again and menu has reverted to disable. Other items in same menu stay as selected. Strange one.


----------

